# Fisheye camera just came



## doobs (Nov 27, 2007)

Now I know not many of you are into the whole Lomography thing, but I just ordered a Fisheye No. 2 camera from BH (Yes, I used the link on the top of the forum ) and it's much cheaper than buying a fisheye lens, and a ton of fun. While I'm getting used to it still, here is a roll of crappy grocery store color film that I ran through as a test roll. Tell me what you think of 'em.

The flash seems to overexpose some of the picture, but that's part of the fun, I guess.



























Also, don't get your film developed at Rite Aid. D:<


----------



## Joxby (Nov 28, 2007)

They're surprisingly sharp, for a lomo, and scans.
that last one's great, feels like I'm looking at him/you from inside a washing machine


----------



## doobs (Nov 28, 2007)

Heh, the thing crops the pictures because they're fisheye. It's kinda cool, but kinda lame as well. The scanning machine at Rite Aid is crap compared to the one at the pro lab, I drop off my nice films at.

I got about 3 rolls processed and they're up on my flickr, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 28, 2007)

How's this for fisheye?

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/fisheyes/6mmf28.htm


----------



## doobs (Nov 28, 2007)

Haha, oh God. That thing is enormous.


----------

